# "new posts" option?



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

My old bookmark - www.********.co.uk/forum/search.php?search_id=newposts - now just sends me to a screen that says "sorry, you are not allowed to use the search function". And i can't for the life of me find a link to view new posts (across all forums) since my last visit. Apologies if I'm being short-sighted, but where's it gone?
Ta!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Apologies - the search function has been temporarily disabled to allow the site to create a fresh (and most importantly, fast!) index of all the posts.

I have got Jae to update the very unfriendly message that it was displaying!

It should be back within 24/48 hours (if all goes to plan), once the indexing has completed .


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Was about to ask same thing as you this alot. 
I'll try to get by :roll: lol
Cheers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Was about to ask same thing as you this alot. 
I'll try to get by :roll: lol
Cheers


----------

